# I'm moving - to soon



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys I am just so excited that I am finally moving out of the ghetto. I have been in this building for 8 years. I don't want anyone to know where I am going but wanted to tell someone so you are the lucky ones. I can't wait to get out of this area, and this youth house. I'm to old for this lol. 

I am really excited to get my tanks all set up and looking awesome so I can stop being jealous of all your guys tanks. lol Time for a new start.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats, It sounds like it is going to be a positive move for you. 

Steve


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz and Good Luck with the move


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys, I am just trying to tell my landlord that I have allergies so that they will do lino in the whole apt. lol we will see how that works.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats, are you staying in vancouver though?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

yes I am not going to far. Just been in here for about 8 years so it is going to be a change. Thanks Victor


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) U sound so excited! Gratz~


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hate moving lol well i have to do a whole house by myself with 3 kids, 2 dogs and bunch of fish lol Your move will b much easier lol


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

congratz and best wishes for the new place.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok guys I have now found out I only have till the 30th to get out lol. Not to much time so Claudia be ready lol. Thank you everyone, It is going to be awesome.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hopefully, you'll have plenty of space for all you pets and more tanks.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Not to much time so Claudia be ready lol


I was born ready lol 30th of June? omg u have to fins a place


----------

